# If anyone's considered buying Playon, this is the week to do it



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They're going to a new model where there is a yearly fee. If you buy the current version this week, you get a lifetime license for the content currently on Playon (they say Daily Show and Colbert will require an upgrade.) They will also be offering a $5 upgrade to Playon Premium for the first year, after which you can either renew at the normal price, or go back to the Basic with your original key.

http://www.playon.tv/playon/lp/purchase/?prmcd=lifetime
Use the code lifetime, that drops the price from $40 to $20.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Kinda sucks they are going to the premium subscription model, but o well.

I had picked up a license over on www.yugster.com awhile back for around $15 I believe.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, I might need to check this out. So what is the difference between the Premium and Basic subscription?

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I was just looking at their site and they have this under the section of what you get with your license...



> Your license will be valid forever for all patches and bug fixes for the current major version of PlayOn. All functionality and feature enhancements to PlayOn will be free for existing licensed installations, until a new major version is released, at which point a new license may be required to continue access to the content marked (beta) or (preview).


So, while it is a lifetime license, it is only for the current major version...

- Merg


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I thought about it. But then, my laptop has HDMI out and a DLNA server so I had to wonder, even for $20... is it really necessary? 

All in all it's just another sign that the golden age of IP-based TV is ending. Hulu is going paid, Playon is going subscription... sounds like the ground is fertile for the next generation of file-sharers to figure out how to get content through the internet to your TV. 

Sad really.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up. I already had it, but my daughter was in a trial session, so I sent her the link.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> ... sounds like the ground is fertile for the next generation of file-sharers to figure out how to get content through the internet to your TV.


I appreciate the complement, but at 50 years old, I can't really consider myself to be the "next generation". 
And it's already happening.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ya, the quality sucks through hulu and other services compared to what many file sharers are gaining access to. So it really is nothing new there.

They are just making the legitimate users pay more...yet again.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> I appreciate the complement, but at 50 years old, I can't really consider myself to be the "next generation".
> And it's already happening.


Don't worry, it's been a long time since I've been "the next generation" either. And yes, I have no doubt it's happening. As someone who doesn't download illegally, I don't have any idea what's really going on in that world.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I used to use it but since Netflix streaming came to the PS3 I haven't used it one single time. That and the fact that it seemed like it had problems more than it worked (my PC is not terribly fast to be fair) so I think I'll just uninstall it rather than give them another $20.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I use it mostly to stream HULU to my WDTV box.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Glad I got it when I did. 
I would never pay for a subscription for the few times I use. Although on that rare winter morning occasion streaming Netflix in bed is pretty great way to start the day.


----------

